# 2 female rabbits need a good home



## Katmais_mommy (Mar 24, 2012)

I am moving to California later in the Summer and I can only take one rabbit with me, which is Katmai, my heart bunny. 

I have 2 females, a mother and daughter. Neither are spayed. 

The mother, Kody, is all black, roughly 5 lbs, and 3 years old. Her birthday is March 16th, 2009. 

The daughter, Gopher, is orange, black, and white. She weighs roughly 5 lbs. She is 2 years old and her birthday is December 24th, 2009.

They do not get along well at all.

I prefer they go to separate homes but if they go to the same home, they would obviously need to be separated since they are not fixed and are very territorial. Or you have the choice of spaying them. 

Thank you for reading this. I hope to find homes for them as soon as possible.


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 24, 2012)

Wishing you all the luck on placing this Mother/Daughter team in permanent homes. 


It must be tough giving them up. 

K


----------



## Samara (May 2, 2012)

Any luck so far?


----------



## Katmais_mommy (May 3, 2012)

Nope


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 3, 2012)

ray:


----------



## Samara (May 3, 2012)

Poop. Maybe I can help spread the word. I'm in southern NH about an hour from Boston. Send me some pictures via email? [email protected]


----------



## Katmais_mommy (May 4, 2012)

Thank you! I sent the email with a brief description )


----------



## Samara (May 23, 2012)

Still trying! Anyone on the forum interested?


----------

